
Make the Full Senate Intelligence Committee Torture Report a Federal Record - saltypal
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/make-full-senate-intelligence-committee-torture-report-federal-record
======
a3n
And the CIA/Intelligence community report on Russian influence in the 2016
election.

------
ChuckMcM
This is one of those web sites / initiatives I don't see the next
administration continuing. Not that the current administration seemed
particularly influenced by it, but still.

